# Help!!



## Lucinder (Jan 21, 2010)

I am rather confused about how to work this site at the mo, it seems different to other forums I have been on b4!
I wanted to PM one of the moderators to ask a question about it, but i cant find anywhere to send a msg, (i may just be being blind)!!
It wont let me edit my profile or upload pics etc..so my account may not be activated etc..

can anyone advise me, does this take a few days??

Thanks

Luce


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Lucinder said:


> I am rather confused about how to work this site at the mo, it seems different to other forums I have been on b4!
> I wanted to PM one of the moderators to ask a question about it, but i cant find anywhere to send a msg, (i may just be being blind)!!
> It wont let me edit my profile or upload pics etc..so my account may not be activated etc..
> 
> ...


Hi Lucinder,
You've got the colour going well at least but if you click on a persons ID, me included you should get a little box popping up just like on other sites and it'll give options of sending a PM etc.

Re the edit of profile, a while since I've done anything but click on User CP [Control Panel] at top left and you should be able to edit your profile.

With uplodaing pics., I know I've had difficulty with that at times too and we have a thread about it and I'll see if I can drag it up.


----------

